# Japan bars "sexual torture software"



## Sanity Check (Jun 6, 2009)

> A Japanese software industry body has decided to ban computer games in which players simulate sexual violence against females, a spokesman said.
> 
> *The industry move came after a Japanese computer game maker attracted furious protests from US rights campaigners against the game "RapeLay," which lets players simulate stalking and raping young girls.
> 
> ...



This is what happens when japan attempts to re-create GTA?

*EDIT*:  here's a review and walkthrough of the game:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> These two hands belong to Kimura Masaya, a heartless wretch who doesn't deserve to be named after Ai Choaniki's lovely publisher. Evil-type Masaya escaped the steel grip of imprisonment... and now, taking a twisted cue from I Know What You Did Last Summer, he's returned to rape the entire Kiryuu clan: lusty mother Yuuko, busty schoolgirl Aoi, and dainty sylph Manaka. They're all attractive and smoothly animated (genuinely noteworthy accomplishments for 3D hentai), and they all get brutally debauched. More on that in a bit.
> 
> When you first play through RapeLay, each girl is presented one at a time in a three-scene series. During the first scene, the unsuspecting target waits in front of the train station. For a train. At this point, you — the deranged gamer pretending to be a rapist — have two choices.
> 
> ...






*EDIT*:  To download the demo, google: 'rapelay demo'.  The full version is probably floating around, somewhere, too.

Some of you are funny with your pervacious comments.    For myself, I would much rather have a willing participant rather than be forced to "do all the work" myself.  So, not my thing, really.  Interesting, though.  I wonder what will happen once virtual reality becomes affordable and the line separating fictional rape in a video game from real life begins to blurrr.

Maybe society typically assumes a stance whereby it is forced to ban, censor and or oppress such things lest its inaction be interpreted as a sign of endorsement.  I don't want to talk about ethics nor morality nor their derivatives of dualistic, analog, digital or purely subjective bias.  Though, I do acknowledge such boundaries may very well exist for the good of all of us -- even if we may not ask, or even want, our own good to be considered.

So, yeah.  The so-called sexual deviants get screwed again by *the man* and his *censorship*.  Not that they don't like it.  Its history, y'know.


----------



## Neco (Jun 6, 2009)

I would have to test the game to see if it's bad.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 6, 2009)

This was posted in the BH, it's really all BS how these groups try to force a ban of totally fictional content just because it doesn't fit with their tastes.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 6, 2009)

I can see where they are coming from

but they might as well ban porn itself then since it "sparks violence against women"


----------



## I (Jun 6, 2009)

Imma go try the game.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This was posted in the BH, it's really all BS how these groups try to force a ban of totally fictional content just because it doesn't fit with their tastes.



It's rape, pedophilia, and forced abortions.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 6, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's rape, pedophilia, and forced abortions.



But it's still fiction.


----------



## whitealexander (Jun 6, 2009)

i played the game.. and its really bad.. not for youngsters....


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> But it's still fiction.



I don't see how it's different then the ESRB rating system, where retailers are discouraged from selling AO rated games, resulting in most not carrying them period.

Really, if the entire game is based around committing those acts, I don't feel particularly inclined to protest censorship of this level.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 6, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> But it's still fiction.



And fiction has never inspired people to commit violence?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 6, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> I don't see how it's different then the ESRB rating system, where retailers are discouraged from selling AO rated games, resulting in most not carrying them period.
> 
> Really, if the entire game is based around committing those acts, I don't feel particularly inclined to protest censorship of this level.



I don't expect the local Wal-Mart to have this type of game on their shelves, but it's one thing to simply discourage retailers from carrying a certain game and another to have it outright banned. 

I do. To have groups like that pushing for banning of fictional content and succeeding troubles me. I don't have faith in it just stopping at this.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I don't expect the local Wal-Mart to have this type of game on their shelves, but it's one thing to simply discourage retailers from carrying a certain game and another to have it outright banned.



The article said the ban carries no legal weight, all it does is discourage retailers from carrying the products.



> I do. To have groups like that pushing for banning of fictional content and succeeding troubles me. I don't have faith in it just stopping at this.



Japan's far more lax toward this kind of material, even if only because they simply are unable to regulate it effectively.
According to the article, possession of child porn is legal there.
I see little reason to believe it will extend much further, certainly not at the level you seem to fear it will reach.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 6, 2009)

I should test this game before giving my verdict


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 6, 2009)

Gecka said:


> And fiction has never inspired people to commit violence?



No, never....fiction gives people with violent tendencies a direction in which to vent their idiotic rage but it doesn't _cause_ the violence. 

Study after study has shown absolutely zero credible evidence linking video games to violence of any type, sexual or non sexual.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 6, 2009)

Since this ruling carries no legal weight, we'll prob see a decline in games like that, but not a abrubt end. Prices will prob increase too, as these games are made by only a few companies willing to go against the wishes of the government.

Really is too bad. Whats to stop -group A- from screaming bloody murder about ANY material that "they" find objectionable, and trying to get it banned?

ANYthing can be found objectionable by ANYbody for ANY reason.

Hopefully this dosnt set up a dangerous precedent for other forms of entertainment (or anything else, really)


----------



## RainyPhoenix (Jun 6, 2009)

Gecka said:


> And fiction has never inspired people to commit violence?



I smell a future of book burnings. 

In any case, I don't really have any opinions about this article itself other than disgust at the game content...  Sounds really disturbing...


----------



## Gecka (Jun 6, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> No, never....fiction gives people with violent tendencies a direction in which to vent their idiotic rage but it doesn't _cause_ the violence.
> 
> Study after study has shown absolutely zero credible evidence linking video games to violence of any type, sexual or non sexual.



I never said cause

i said inspire


----------



## Gecka (Jun 6, 2009)

RainyPhoenix said:


> I smell a future of book burnings.
> 
> In any case, I don't really have any opinions about this article itself other than disgust at the game content...  Sounds really disturbing...



Well if it's a book on how to rape a 7 year old girl, dispose of the body and leave no traces of evidence.

Then I'm all for it.


----------



## RainyPhoenix (Jun 6, 2009)

Gecka said:


> Well if it's a book on how to rape a 7 year old girl, dispose of the body and leave no traces of evidence.
> 
> Then I'm all for it.



True true.
Not that I disagree with your standpoint though.  I do agree that fiction does have the ability to inspire people to commit acts of violence.

This really reminds me of the debates we had in English about book censorship.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 6, 2009)

Gecka said:


> I never said cause
> 
> i said inspire



A rapist is going to rape regardless...so if he gets an extra idea to use a rope and some clamps from a rape simulator game, does that really make the rape that much worse? The crime is the rape - not the variety of things he may do extra during the rape because of a video game he played.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 6, 2009)

I know I know censorship is evil blah blah stick it to the man. Come on this game sounds pretty sick, not the good kind either.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 6, 2009)

Can I still get my tentacle porn?


Anyway, I re-iterate: Rapeplay is a shitty game anyway.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 6, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> The article said the ban carries no legal weight, all it does is discourage retailers from carrying the products.



Well, I suppose that's their choice if they voluntarily decide to take such measures and it remains as that. The U.S. group mentioned is pushing for the government to impose a ban on the games and I really don't feel it should be a legal obligation. 



> Japan's far more lax toward this kind of material, even if only because they simply are unable to regulate it effectively.
> According to the article, possession of child porn is legal there.
> I see little reason to believe it will extend much further, certainly not at the level you seem to fear it will reach.



CP involves actual children and my feelings on that are much different from games like RapeLay which are entirely fictional.

I don't think it will in Japan, but here in the states, there's already things like the Miller Test and Protect Act...


----------



## Neco (Jun 6, 2009)

So where do we buy look at the evil of which is this game?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 6, 2009)

I dont agree with this, there is a larger demographic of people who would be influenced by violent acts from something like gta than the small section who are sick enough to do this stuff in real life

its the same with automatic weapons, the people who want the stuff and have the violent or sick tendencies will get them regardless of a ban or law or not

and also i could turn your argument around on you, just as there may be a percentage of people who will be influenced to do something from the game, there is also the percentage of people who are content with fictional games, but take it away and they might try the real thing

its my belief you dont ban anything that is not real and merely a work of fiction, its has no point, there is a ban on child porn because its actually causes real damage to the children involved in most cases, here omg a section of pixels is raped by another section of pixel, call the cops


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> CP involves actual children and my feelings on that are much different from games like RapeLay which are entirely fictional.
> 
> I don't think it will in Japan, but here in the states, there's already things like the Miller Test and Protect Act...



Like the article said, these games are far from social norms, even in Japan.

If they won't even go far enough to ban things that are legitimately regarded as offensive, like CP, I hardly think there's reason to worry about them going overboard banning things on a wider and more severe scale than this.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> I dont agree with this, there is a larger demographic of people who would be influenced by violent acts from something like gta than the small section who are sick enough to do this stuff in real life
> 
> its the same with automatic weapons, the people who want the stuff and have the violent or sick tendencies will get them regardless of a ban or law or not
> 
> ...



You can't really compare GTA with this stuff.

GTA does not revolve around violence. Nor do most mainstream videogames, even those rated M. They typically have a goal, beyond the potential for violence.

The very purpose of this game, as described by the article, is raping children and their mothers, and inducing forced abortions.

Surely you must see how that won't sit well with a great deal of people, even those who don't have a problem with violent games, like myself.


----------



## Takagou (Jun 6, 2009)

Rape=bad
Sex with Hookers=good
abortions=bad
Murdering cops=good

...

Sorry, unless stuff like grand theft auto gets as much shit for _its_ content, I don't think there should be a big to do about this.  Kids shouldn't play it.  Adults who get it off from stuff like that, not my problem.  If a guy would have raped, it wouldn't be as a result of this cheap looking video game...if anything, this will be his outlet, as opposed to a real woman.

"I may not agree with what you say, but i will fight to the death for your right to say it" or in this case, play it.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 6, 2009)

You people STILL refuse to see the inglorious truth of this - it's taking away a form of freedom of expression. Sure it's sick but the game doesn't actually hurt anyone. It's fictional depictions of rape. 

There are paintings hanging in museums in the world which are fictional depictions of rape that are worth millions and considered classics of art. Why should this video game be demonized?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2009)

Takagou said:


> Rape=bad
> Sex with Hookers=good
> abortions=bad
> Murdering cops=good
> ...





Again, GTA does not require you to be violent, that's a choice that is completely up to the player.

The very point of this game is committing these violent acts.

Out of curiousity, how detailed is this game?

Are we talking anime style graphics, typical console/PC graphics, or just freakin pixels?


----------



## Gecka (Jun 6, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> A rapist is going to rape regardless...so if he gets an extra idea to use a rope and some clamps from a rape simulator game, does that really make the rape that much worse? The crime is the rape - not the variety of things he may do extra during the rape because of a video game he played.



Well what you're saying is that said person has already committed the act.

I'm saying that the games will give the person an increased need to start committing the act. 

As in he hasn't just yet, but the game gives him enough desire to commit.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> There are paintings hanging in museums in the world which are fictional depictions of rape that are worth millions and considered classics of art. Why should this video game be demonized?



Aren't those typically excused as being...you know...art?


----------



## Gecka (Jun 6, 2009)

in b4 "what's the difference of porn and art" or "porn is art"


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 6, 2009)

Updated OP with how to get the demo and a review / walkthrough.  Going to sleep.  Good Night.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 6, 2009)

Gecka said:


> Well what you're saying is that said person has already committed the act.
> 
> I'm saying that the games will give the person an increased need to start committing the act.
> 
> As in he hasn't just yet, but the game gives him enough desire to commit.



I've masturbated to rape/bondage/torture porn and those acts still make me so sick I want to vomit. If it's not in you that stuff isn't going to put it in you.


----------



## Munak (Jun 6, 2009)

Something I just don't want to delve into. I'm into happy porn.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jun 6, 2009)

If only they could do this with tentacle rape.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 6, 2009)

Gecka said:


> Well what you're saying is that said person has already committed the act.
> 
> I'm saying that the games will give the person an increased need to start committing the act.
> 
> As in he hasn't just yet, but the game gives him enough desire to commit.



And I insist you have zero data to back this claim.

I don't have an increased desire to go out and shoot people after playing Halo 3, so why would anyone have an increased desire to rape a woman after playing a rape video game?


----------



## Cirus (Jun 6, 2009)

If they ban that then what is stopping them from banning other aspects of games?    I don't like that game, but people have the right to artistic expression, and that game counts towards such.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 6, 2009)

Cirus said:


> If they ban that then what is stopping them from banning other aspects of games?    I don't like that game, but people have the right to artistic expression, and that game counts towards such.



Exactly...the damn ratings exist for a reason.

You don't want your children corrupted by games with adult content? Don't buy your kids adult themed games.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 6, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> You people STILL refuse to see the inglorious truth of this - it's taking away a form of freedom of expression. Sure it's sick but the game doesn't actually hurt anyone. It's fictional depictions of rape.
> 
> There are paintings hanging in museums in the world which are fictional depictions of rape that are worth millions and considered classics of art. Why should this video game be demonized?



The problem of this game is that's you goal is to be a raper and it's the only goal of it. I'm ok with freedom of speech but it's go too far. Would you agree if a company made a video game with the goal to exterminate all black people in this game.....in the name of freedom of speech ?


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 6, 2009)

Le Male said:


> The problem of this game is that's you goal is to be a raper and it's the only goal of it. I'm ok with freedom of speech but it's go too far. Would you agree if a company made a video game with the goal to exterminate all black people in this game.....in the name of freedom of speech ?



God damn it YES. It's pixels on a fucking screen. Either freedom of speech always applies or it never does. There are no "buts" with civil liberties.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 6, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> God damn it YES. It's pixels on a fucking screen. Either freedom of speech always applies or it never does. There are no "buts" with civil liberties.



Well i don't understand you. I disagree with you on this. I believe these games could be dangerous. This is my opinion, now i respect your opinion.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2009)

It's funny how the argument in here seems to be the opposite of the one in the BH.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 6, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Well i don't understand you.



I'm an American. I believe in *FFFFFFFFFFRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM*

Understand now?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 6, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> I'm an American. I believe in *FFFFFFFFFFRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM*
> 
> Understand now?



We don't have the same conception of freedom.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 6, 2009)

Le Male said:


> We don't have the same conception of freedom.



What's your conception of freedom? Why should people be barred from doing anything they want with the exception of harming others? This game harms nobody who is real ERGO it should be allowed.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 6, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> What's your conception of freedom? Why should people be barred from doing anything they want with the exception of harming others? This game harms nobody who is real ERGO it should be allowed.



I believe in freedom but this freedom must be used with the respect of each other.  I'm not sure about the translation but in France we say:

"The freedom of someone stops where begins the freedom of the others.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 6, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I believe in freedom but this freedom must be used with the respect of each other.  I'm not sure about the translation but in France we say:
> 
> "The freedom of someone stops where begins the freedom of the others.



So...whose freedoms are violated when I play a game like this?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 6, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> So...whose freedoms are violated when I play a game like this?



I believe this game violate the right of respect for women.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 6, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I believe in freedom but this freedom must be used with the respect of each other.  I'm not sure about the translation but in France we say:
> 
> "The freedom of someone stops where begins the freedom of the others.



That's a good saying, and one I agree with 100%, but unless you're suggesting that fictional characters have civil rights, then nobody's freedom is being impinged on with these games.

There's no correlation between rape and games that allow rape, any more than there is between murder and games that allow you to murder. 

It's a revolting fetish, but I'd rather people play games like this and satisfy themselves with fictional characters than go out raping women.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> I'm an American. I believe in *FFFFFFFFFFRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM*
> 
> Understand now?



They can take our lives but they'll never take our *VIOLENT PEDOPHILIC PORNOGRAPHY!!!*


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 6, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I believe this game violate the right of respect for women.



Are you implying I don't respect the rights of women, or I don't understand that rape is a horrible thing? The woman I love was raped once. I know how horrible it is. THIS IS FICTION THOUGH. This is a fucking video game. 

By your logic violent video games should be banned too because they disrespect the rights of people to not get shot.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They can take our lives but they'll never take our *VIOLENT PEDOPHILIC PORNOGRAPHY!!!*



They may take neither.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 6, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I believe this game violate the right of respect for women.



People have the right to freedom of speech. In Civilization IV you can make a police state and bar freedom of speech. Therefore Civilization IV violates the right of freedom of speech. Let's ban it!


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 6, 2009)

Watchman said:


> People have the right to freedom of speech. In Civilization IV you can make a police state and bar freedom of speech. Therefore Civilization VI violates the right of freedom of speech. Let's ban it!



Yeah and in the Sims you have the option of starving your children!

CHILD ABUSE. LET'S BAN IT!


----------



## Watchman (Jun 6, 2009)

And even if you use the argument that Rapeplay and games like that are games _designed_ to simulate rape and stuff exclusively, then we should ban Hitman, where the whole aim of the game is to kill people, etc.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 6, 2009)

What?...

LOL..you think *I* play games like this?

What kind of pervo creep do you take me for? I would get absolutely nothing from playing this...simulated rape is not entertaining for me.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 6, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> What?...
> 
> LOL..you think *I* play games like this?
> 
> What kind of pervo creep do you take me for? I would get absolutely nothing from playing this...simulated rape is not entertaining for me.



Sorry, it's because you used "I" like if you were a player of this game.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 6, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Sorry, it's because you used "I" like if you were a player of this game.



Listen, fella..it's a hypothetical scenario.

I'm pro legalization of all drugs. I don't use any drugs.

I'm pro gay marriage. I'm not gay and I don't believe in marriage.

I believe loli, shota and rape games should be legal...I don't look at that shit. I think it's nasty and morally impermissible. But I believe in freedom of choice. Nobody should ever be put in jail for using a device or viewing art that doesn't harm a living human.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 6, 2009)

i swear i herd about this like a year ago aswell..there at it again lool


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## abcd (Jun 6, 2009)

well that was a good video there


----------



## Amaretti (Jun 6, 2009)

Regardless of how I feel about the game (don't really care) what's the deal with crying 'free speech'?

The makers of the game have free speech, it's just that stores are not obliged to sell the game. You can make the game and you can sell it without fear of legal reprisal, but freedom of speech =/= entitlement of business contracts. 

If stores don't want to carry the game and are discouraged from doing do because of the offence it has caused, that's not a violation of the rights of the game makers or the rights of the player who likes rape fantasies, that's an unfortunate side-effect of getting kicks out of a socially unacceptable fetish. 

By all means, fap to whatever you like, but don't expect your local game stores to facilitate your every kink.


----------



## abcd (Jun 6, 2009)

Amaretti said:


> Regardless of how I feel about the game (don't really care) what's the deal with crying 'free speech'?
> 
> The makers of the game have free speech, it's just that stores are not obliged to sell the game. You can make the game and you can sell it without fear of legal reprisal, but freedom of speech =/= entitlement of business contracts.
> 
> ...



No the point is ...(if u havent seen the video b4)
Usage of guns for killing is an equally bad fetish (which almost every game has) .... And no one cares about it (cause they feel that no one wud kill someone in reality because of a game) ... Why doesnt the same thing apply here ... So are guys such perverts to start raping because of a video game ? 

And there was this one game called Carmageddon (most ppl might know) ... Where the aim is to kill as many peopl as possible to get more time to finish the race ....... I dont find it very different from this game


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 6, 2009)

> The problem is not you, it's the fact that this game exist. Now i also believe it's different for a game like GTA because your main goal is not to go in the street to attack people even if the develloper gave you the freedom to do it.



But the main storyline often requires you to kill/injure individuals in order
to progress the game.

Is that any different from killing random people in the streets?



> My problem with the rape games is that you target women to rape her, women can be offended by this like a game who target black people to kill them could offend black people.



Too bad resident evil 5 was still released despite protests from various
black communities.



> The makers of the game have free speech, it's just that stores are not obliged to sell the game. You can make the game and you can sell it without fear of legal reprisal, but freedom of speech =/= entitlement of business contracts.



Exactly.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 6, 2009)

Subconscious said:


> But the main storyline often requires you to kill/injure individuals in order
> to progress the game.



Well i wanted to stop talking about this but it's ok

For GTA, in your mission, you have to kill other criminasl if 'i'm not wrong and no kill innocent people in the street. 



> Is that any different from killing random people in the streets?



No, and i think it's stupid from develloper to gave this freedom to kill people in the street. But it's not like if the main goal of GTA was to kill people in the street. Rape is torture and the rape games is a game where you torture underage girls and women.



> Too bad resident evil 5 was still released despite protests from various
> black communities.



Resident Evil 5 is not a racist game however, i used an example of a racist game where the goal is to kill black people because they were black and asked to Pilaf if he would support the release in the name of freedom of speech. I'm half black and i don't feel offended by Resident Evil 5. It would be strange if zonbies were white in Africa.


----------



## Razgriez (Jun 6, 2009)

The review made me chuckle at how fucked up it sounds.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 6, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Well i wanted to stop talking about this but it's ok
> 
> For GTA, in your mission, you have to kill other criminasl if 'i'm not wrong and no kill innocent people in the street.



There are missions where you have to cause destruction by destroying vehicles, kill pedestrians, etc.

I can see your point though.




> No, and i think it's stupid from develloper to gave this freedom to kill people in the street. But it's not like if the main goal of GTA was to kill people in the street. Rape is torture and the rape games is a game where you torture underage girls and women.



Manhunt's goal was to kill people and score points based on how 
gruesome the cause of death was. 

In the past, mortal kombat was controversial due to the violence
portrayed and now look at the games today that contain much more.



> Resident Evil 5 is not a racist game however, i used an example of a racist game where the goal is to kill black people because they were black and asked to Pilaf if he would support the release in the name of freedom of speech. I'm half black and i don't feel offended by Resident Evil 5. It would be strange if zonbies were white in Africa.



True.


----------



## Razgriez (Jun 6, 2009)

Lets face it. Slaughtering people, death and destruction has been far more acceptable then gruesomely raping young women.

I guess you could say those who prey on only young helpless women are easier to look down upon then those armed to the teeth blowing the neighborhood to oblivion.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2009)

So the store won't carry your bullshit porn game...you do realize some stores still don't even carry unedited copies of CDs right?


----------



## abcd (Jun 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So the store won't carry your bullshit porn game...you do realize some stores still don't even carry unedited copies of CDs right?



Today its a game , There was this other manga related case too .... So in future watching porn (regardless of age) would be made illegal citing the same reason .... Then there would be rules about how women should cover themselves fully(as in only eyes visible ) while walking outside cause men look at them with lust filled eyes ... I can go on ....


----------



## Razgriez (Jun 6, 2009)

kirthiabcd said:


> Today its a game , There was this other manga related case too .... So in future watching porn (regardless of age) would be made illegal citing the same reason .... Then there would be rules about how women should cover themselves fully(as in only eyes visible ) while walking outside cause men look at them with lust filled eyes ... I can go on ....



Sort of like an certain culture aye?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2009)

kirthiabcd said:


> Today its a game , There was this other manga related case too .... So in future watching porn (regardless of age) would be made illegal citing the same reason .... Then there would be rules about how women should cover themselves fully(as in only eyes visible ) while walking outside cause men look at them with lust filled eyes ... I can go on ....



This has to be one of the most outlandish slippery slopes I have ever seen. You went from stores not carrying a rape simulation game to becoming Afghanistan? 

Did you understand what was being said? Retailers are discouraged from carrying it, they already don't carry porn in most stores...

There's nothing against your rights here. 

People can make whatever they want a game, doesn't mean anyone has to sell it.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 6, 2009)

Of course the retailers can choose to carry it or not, but it should not be outlawed or censored in any way.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2009)

Where was it outlawed?


----------



## abcd (Jun 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This has to be one of the most outlandish slippery slopes I have ever seen. You went from stores not carrying a rape simulation game to becoming Afghanistan?
> 
> Did you understand what was being said? Retailers are discouraged from carrying it, they already don't carry porn in most stores...
> 
> ...



I understand  

U say discouraged ... Amazon removed this game after the outrage (effect of the outrage) ..... Similarly acc to my hyperbole .... u can say that an "Afganistan" may be encouraged 


And dont u think this game shows worse "values" than that one ?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2009)

kirthiabcd said:


> I understand
> 
> U say discouraged ... Amazon removed this game after the outrage (effect of the outrage) ..... Similarly acc to my hyperbole .... u can say that an



Okay? Its not illegal or against the rights of the people if something is removed because it outrages others. That's how protesting works and complaining work. Maybe you should go read up on how things work here. But if the sale of the game was so important they could censor it until it is no longer an outrage. Otherwise they will have to sell it through other venues. 

I don't know why everyone is so butt hurt by a business that's smart and covering their own ass.


----------



## abcd (Jun 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Okay? Its not illegal or against the rights of the people if something is removed because it outrages others. That's how protesting works and complaining work. Maybe you should go read up on how things work here. But if the sale of the game was so important they could censor it until it is no longer an outrage. Otherwise they will have to sell it through other venues.
> 
> I don't know why everyone is so butt hurt by a business that's smart and covering their own ass.



First let me clear this .... I am in no way interested in this game , or even buying a pc game  ..... It doesnt affect me at all .... Then why am I in the argument ..... I just want to say that there are more outrageous things which people easily ignore ( which I did show in the video's) ..... They should understand that humans are not so low as to be influenced by their actions in video games to use it in reality .....


----------



## Adonis (Jun 6, 2009)

You make a thread about ACTUAL threats to freedom and you can practically see tumbleweeds roll past from lack of participation.

Talk about some stores choosing not to stock a rape simulator, though, and everyone thinks they're fucking Mel Gibson from Braveheart. Only on NF.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Okay? Its not illegal or against the rights of the people if something is removed because it outrages others.



It's not illegal, but it's certainly wrong to ban or limit something based on outrage alone.



> That's how protesting works and complaining work. Maybe you should go read up on how things work here.



Where's "here"? Are you referring to American values for a Japanese game?



> But if the sale of the game was so important they could censor it until it is no longer an outrage.



It's not sales that's important - it's that the precedent has been set that people can get stuff that harms nobody banned if they complain about it enough.



> Otherwise they will have to sell it through other venues.



And why should they have to? Why should this industry, revolting as it may be, be limited simply due to offending people?



> I don't know why everyone is so butt hurt by a business that's smart and covering their own ass.



I'm irritated whenever I see things that harm nobody being banned because someone takes offence to it. It wouldn't matter whether it's a porn game or a bad and inaccurate novel; if it offends you, don't play/read/interact with it. This is hardly mainstream stuff that you can't escape from.


----------



## Altron (Jun 6, 2009)

Le Male said:


> The problem of this game is that's you goal is to be a raper and it's the only goal of it. I'm ok with freedom of speech but it's go too far. Would you agree if a company made a video game with the goal to exterminate all black people in this game.....in the name of freedom of speech ?



There is a game where you do that. It is called "Ethnic Cleansing". You get to be a KKK Member or a skinhead 

Link removed


----------



## abcd (Jun 6, 2009)

Altron said:


> There is a game where you do that. It is called "Ethnic Cleansing". You get to be a KKK Member or a skinhead
> 
> Ch.49





> The most politically incorrect video game ever made. Run through the ghetto blasting away various blacks and spics in an attempt to gain entrance to the subway system, where the jews have hidden to avoid the carnage. Then, if YOU'RE lucky.... you can blow away jews as they scream "Oy Vey!", on your way to their command center.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2009)

Watchman said:


> It's not illegal, but it's certainly wrong to ban or limit something based on outrage alone.



I couldn't get by this line...why is it a problem to make something go away because of outrage. Its the choice of the companies, they have stockholders to protect.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I couldn't get by this line...why is it a problem to make something go away because of outrage. Its the choice of the companies, they have stockholders to protect.



I should have clarified that that is my opinion - that in my opinion, it is wrong to ban things due to moral outrage.

As an example, I'm disgusted by people getting completely drunk every night in the pubs of London, until they can barely stand, and are throwing up everywhere. But they're not causing anyone (aside from themselves) any real harm, (except for the violent ones who are dealt with), and as much as I find their lifestyle distasteful, it's their choice, and I don't think my opinion that their lifestyle is wrong should trump theirs that it isn't.

And for my way of thinking, creating a threat to stockholders based simply on moral outrage is wrong - it should be a case of "leave them alone and leave them to their business." In my opinion, that is.


----------



## Red Viking (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, they decided against something like this?  Color me surprised.

If you ask me, that game, and games like it were a symptom of the much bigger problem of how Japanese culture treats women.  

I don't know why people are crying foul on censorship.  The government didn't do anything and the decision didn't have any legal weight.  *It was a form of self regulation that the Japanese gaming industry decided on*; They merely got togeather and said: You know what guys?  Let's not do this anymore.

That speaks more volume than anything the government could do.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 6, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> And I insist you have zero data to back this claim.
> 
> I don't have an increased desire to go out and shoot people after playing Halo 3, so why would anyone have an increased desire to rape a woman after playing a rape video game?



Hasn't there been multiple cases of gamers killing people for the games though?


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 6, 2009)

Gecka said:


> Hasn't there been multiple cases of gamers killing people for the games though?



Maybe in your mind, where sources don't exist...


----------



## abcd (Jun 6, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> Maybe in your mind, where sources don't exist...



I tot he was being sarcastic


----------



## Takagou (Jun 6, 2009)

I keep reading this, "It is offensive to women!" bull.  

There are two endings to this game.  
1) The rapist gets hurled in front of a train by one of the girls.
2) The rapist gets stabbed by one of the girls.

In the end, the women win.  

I would much rather a game I detest, where a player does nothing but rape, beat, kill, and destroy women, than have it outlawed.  To have one thing taken away means that ANYTHING can be taken away.  I am a socialist, and I live in America.  There are plenty of people who would consider me evil, corrupt, and destructive to the American way.  They would love to get rid of my political party.  But just because some people believe it is wrong, does not mean it should not exist.  

Drugs should be legal, as long as it is ILLEGAL to do them and operate heavy machinery, cars, or to do it while pregnant.  These things are harmful to others outside of your own self.

gay marriage should be legal.

Crazy porn games should be legal, as long as it is not, in any way, available to children.  

These concepts are outlined by great philosophers, such as Jeremy Bentham and Voltaire.  

Just because YOU do not agree with something, does not mean it should be done away with.  It is narcissistic to think that YOUR needs and YOUR beliefs and YOUR desires outweigh those of others.  Just because some people are morally outraged that a rape game exists, does not mean that their opinion is any more valid than those who think it is a good game.  No one core belief is any better than another.  Because of this, nothing should be outlawed unless it is LITERALLY harmful to others outside of yourself.

This is why drinking is legal, but drinking and driving is not.  One way fucks up your liver, the other could kill innocent pedestrians.  

This game rapes women, but until there is a trend of playing this game to real life raping, this game should not be banned.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 6, 2009)

Takagou said:


> I keep reading this, "It is offensive to women!" bull.
> 
> There are two endings to this game.
> 1) The rapist gets hurled in front of a train by one of the girls.
> ...



I still believe this game is not good and should exist but it's my opinion like i said, i respect the opinions of the other, i never said my opinion was better than the others.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2009)

You people are taking this waaay too seriously.

All the ban does is discourage retailers from carrying the games.

It's no different then the system America, Europe and a few other places have in place.

No rights are being infringed by moving these games out of the reach of the mainstream.

If you want the games that badly, you'll find them, as there is literally nothing preventing you from doing so, other then the scarcity which will likely result from this.

This is not the first step to a mass suppression of freedoms.
To believe anything of the sort is simply paranoia, which seems to run at a constant fever pitch in this place.


----------



## Takagou (Jun 6, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I still believe this game is not good and should exist but it's my opinion like i said, i respect the opinions of the other, i never said my opinion was better than the others.



It was an ambiguous "you", not a literal.  The group you.  Sorry if that wasn't clear.


----------



## the box (Jun 6, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> But it's still fiction.



ohh yeah and that makes it so right...


----------



## Gecka (Jun 6, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> Maybe in your mind, where sources don't exist...



no, there was that case where the kid killed his mom/dad over halo 3

something about them grounding him with no games


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 6, 2009)

yesterday i was rewatching rambo, and the movie kinda reminded me of the situation

you had your happy go lucky christian missionaries wanting the world to conform to some peaceful standard, threatening rambo when he saved their lives by killing some pirates, and then in the end when thrown into the thick of it one of them ended up killing someone and then gave rambo dap

you see its kind of like with this game, some naive politicians think by banning this kind of game they will somehow cut down on violence and rape and the world will be a better, but in all likelihood the rape percentage will not noticeably change one way or another, and the politicians action will be shown to be naive and without meaning


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 6, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> Like the article said, these games are far from social norms, even in Japan.
> 
> If they won't even go far enough to ban things that are legitimately regarded as offensive, like CP, I hardly think there's reason to worry about them going overboard banning things on a wider and more severe scale than this.



I already said I don't think a legal ban will happen in Japan, I'm simply against the U.S. group mentioned pushing for one.



the box said:


> ohh yeah and that makes it so right...



The point is it's fake, regardless of whether one finds it right or wrong.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 6, 2009)

It's Japan. They're like number one in pornos now a days...


----------



## Cirus (Jun 6, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> Exactly...the damn ratings exist for a reason.
> 
> You don't want your children corrupted by games with adult content? Don't buy your kids adult themed games.


 Right.  The average parent doesn't know anything about the game rating system and they don't know anything about the games their kids are playing.

That is something alot of people are fogetting.  Parental responcibility is what I am talking about.  I have in the past actually seen parents go and buy 8 yr old kids GTA.  I asked those parents if they knew anything about the game, and the parents answered that their kids liked it and they knew nothing about it.  I proceeded to tell them what is all in the game and the parent put it back up and bought their kid "Kingdom Hearts" instead.


----------



## abcd (Jun 6, 2009)

Cirus said:


> Right.  The average parent doesn't know anything about the game rating system and they don't know anything about the games their kids are playing.
> 
> That is something alot of people are fogetting.  Parental responcibility is what I am talking about.  I have in the past actually seen parents go and buy 8 yr old kids GTA.  I asked those parents if they knew anything about the game, and the parents answered that their kids liked it and they knew nothing about it.  I proceeded to tell them what is all in the game and the parent put it back up and bought their kid "Kingdom Hearts" instead.



I am 100% sure Parents would not make that mistake with a game named "Rapelay"


----------



## Cirus (Jun 6, 2009)

kirthiabcd said:


> I am 100% sure Parents would not make that mistake with a game named "Rapelay"


 Evedentally parents are buying that game if they are complaining about their kids playing it later.  Though parents could also be reading the title as "Rap e'lay". (bad joke I know)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 6, 2009)

Cirus said:


> Right.  The average parent doesn't know anything about the game rating system and they don't know anything about the games their kids are playing.
> 
> That is something alot of people are fogetting.  Parental responcibility is what I am talking about.  I have in the past actually seen parents go and buy 8 yr old kids GTA.  I asked those parents if they knew anything about the game, and the parents answered that their kids liked it and they knew nothing about it.  I proceeded to tell them what is all in the game and the parent put it back up and bought their kid "Kingdom Hearts" instead.



How insanely stupid does one have to be to not realize buying a game for their kid that's named after a felony is probably not a good idea? Most ESRB ratings have the targeted age group right there on the front anyways.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 6, 2009)

I think in many ways(from what i read about it, i've never played it), Rapelay is probably worse than the vast majority of "ordinary" shooting games. 

In most first person shooters, you play the role of a Soldier/Hitman/Law enforcer where part of your goal is to kill your enemies to advance forward to a particular goal(Most of whom with an obvious hostile look, like Monsters, Zombies, various Enemy soldiers etc). 

The act of killing often goes very fast. Sure its bloody and you might see Brainsplatter fly, but it usually goes on with the "BLAM-"Griesly scene occurs"-Enemy drops dead" pattern.  



Rapelay is different. Your supposed to stalk an completely non hostile innocent 3 member family and violently rape them in the most depraved and humiliating way possible while watching them squirm and beg for mercy. 

In other words, People who would enjoy games like this are worthless scum in my eyes.


----------



## abcd (Jun 6, 2009)

Cirus said:


> Evedentally parents are buying that game if they are complaining about their kids playing it later.  Though parents could also be reading the title as "Rap e'lay". (bad joke I know)



Yeah.. It can lead to games like this in future too


----------



## Cirus (Jun 6, 2009)

Jin-E said:


> I think in many ways(from what i read about it, i've never played it), Rapelay is probably worse than the vast majority of "ordinary" shooting games.
> 
> In most first person shooters, you play the role of a Soldier/Hitman/Law enforcer where part of your goal is to kill your enemies to advance forward to a particular goal(Most of whom with an obvious hostile look, like Monsters, Zombies, various Enemy soldiers etc).
> 
> ...


 Evidentally you have never played GTA.  Where you randomly beat up and kill people, steal cars, direct porno's, do drugs, and screw whores.  Which in my opinion is worse then Rapelay.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 6, 2009)

yet the Japanese are fine with Guro, or mutilation, hentai 

is this irony or stupidity in this situation?


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 6, 2009)

Cirus said:


> Evidentally you have never played GTA.  Where you randomly beat up and kill people, steal cars, direct porno's, do drugs, and screw whores.  Which in my opinion is worse then Rapelay.



Evidently you didnt read my post carefully enough, as i said "vast majority", not "every game in existance"

In the GTA games i played, you could(if you want too), strictly stick with the missions underground crime networks give out to you, which typically lead to the deaths of other criminals/gang members.

Car jacking and killing innocents is pretty much voluntary and is not essential in order to complete the game.


----------



## abcd (Jun 6, 2009)

Jin-E said:


> Evidently you didnt read my post carefully enough, as i said "vast majority", not "every game in existance"
> 
> In the GTA games i played, you could(if you want too), strictly stick with the missions underground crime networks give out to you, which typically lead to the deaths of other criminals/gang members.
> 
> Car jacking and killing innocents is pretty much voluntary and is not essential in order to complete the game.



I understand ur moral stand , I would say u r completely right about ur feelings ..... But opinions differ between different people ...... I am not saying that the game is good or bad ..... The argument is about the choice a person makes ... If he chooses to play the game its his choice.... HE is not harming anyone, I dont think he would repeat such acts in reality .....  So its an indviduals choice....I dont like it, I ignore it... If I like it I play it ... As long as it does not affect a second person its fine for me ......


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 6, 2009)

I have the game if anyone wants to try it. For scientific purposes only though. When you get the game please don't use it for recreational purposes


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 6, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's rape, pedophilia, and forced abortions.



No, it's _fictional_ rape, pedophilia and forced abortions.
Just like how GTA is fictional murder, drug dealing, terrorism and whatever else you can do in the game.

The people that don't like the game shouldn't buy it. Minors shouldn't be let near it. But it shouldn't be banned just because some people think it's unethical.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2009)

I tested it

Its the same hentai game of always with flashy 3d graphics and raped victims which suspiciously enjoy soon the act

nothing new on the horizon


----------



## Takagou (Jun 7, 2009)

Downloaded the game, just to see what we were actually dealing with.

First of all, these girls are getting wet as you grope them, and hardly say "no".  It is more of a, "Break them into liking it" game than a real rape game.  There is no horrendous kicking and screaming or anything that is actually associated with rape...they actually enjoy it quite a LOT after the very first time.  


Secondly...I hope a rapist plays this game as a guide on how to rape, since there was the argument that it would produce rapists.  If a person did this in the way this guy did, the would be caught before he could leave the train.  The first thing you do is grope them on a very crowded train and get them turned on as they half attempt to push your hand away.  If a guy did this in real life, she would scream, people would catch him, and that would be the end.  Even if he didn't do that, the first two times he does his thang is in a public place, in broad day light.  These girls don't kick or scream or try to do anything to stop the act, when there are people within screaming distance of them.  

If this game DOES produce rapists, i guarantee they will not be successful in their horrible endeavor.  

Seriously, I've seen google pictures of MUCH worse acts, both of anime girls and real life rape simulating porn.  If that's a person's thing, I wont ask questions...but this game is mild and tame in comparison to what some guys get off on.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 7, 2009)

There goes half the economy.


----------



## nice vibe (Jun 7, 2009)

Wait! Does that mean my Yaoi Rape games are still safe???

YES


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 7, 2009)

> *The industry move came after a Japanese computer game maker attracted furious protests from US rights campaigners against the game "RapeLay," which lets players simulate stalking and raping young girls.
> 
> In the game players earn points for acts of sexual violence, including following girls on commuter trains, raping virgins and their mothers, and then forcing them to have abortions.*


This is like the pro-choicers dream game.

I'm betting jack thompson is wetting himself in glee right now.   "I WAS RIGHT ALL ALONG!!  TAKE THAT YA SICK VIDEIO GHAIMIN BASTAHDS!!!", he'd say.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 7, 2009)

lol wtf, i never heard  game like that before


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 7, 2009)

Cirus said:


> Evidentally you have never played GTA.  Where you randomly beat up and kill people, steal cars, direct porno's, do drugs, and screw whores.  Which in my opinion is worse then Rapelay.



You can do all that, no one forces you to.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 7, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> Again, GTA does not require you to be violent, that's a choice that is completely up to the player.



Are you claiming you can play through an entire GTA game without murdering a single person?


----------



## abcd (Jun 7, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Are you claiming you can play through an entire GTA game without murdering a single person?



Following the footsteps of Gandhi while playing a video game


----------



## Mishimoto (Jun 7, 2009)

ALL HAIL JAPAN!!!!


----------



## Simulacrum (Jun 7, 2009)

As much as I'd prefer government nonintervention, fostering an underground rape culture is one of those lines that you simply don't cross. Japan is fucked up enough. After all, it is the place where train stations had to provide separate cars for female passengers because random molestations during transit got out of hand.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 7, 2009)

Simulacrum said:


> *As much as I'd prefer government nonintervention, fostering an underground rape culture is one of those lines that you simply don't cross.* Japan is fucked up enough. After all, it is the place where train stations had to provide separate cars for female passengers because random molestations during transit got out of hand.



Line made by?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You can do all that, no one forces you to.



Actually, you cannot go through GTA without killing, robbing and stealing. That's the game.


----------



## Quincy James (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, it's a step in the right direction, I guess.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 7, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> Line made by?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you cannot go through GTA without killing, robbing and stealing. That's the game.



Actually you can go through without killing innocent people, and we've nearly done it before just trying to see if we could. Sure you might hit a few in cars if your running, but there's a different between that and actually hunting them down. 

Also the point of the game is to do missions, there's a story and everything. 

The point of the game isn't the rape whores. (even then you pay the whores so you're not raping them)

A game ABOUT rape, is just that, a game about rape. 

It's not a tool for someone to just fuck around with, its a masturbatory aid. Unless you were jacking off to GTA, the two don't serve the same purpose. And if you're jacking off the GTA, there's something almost equally wrong with you. 

Even if its a fantasy, it doesn't make it any less disturbing. While I might shoot a rocket at someone in GTA, I have no desire to do it. People who get turned on by games like Rapelay obviously have some desire, whether they act on it or not.


----------



## Takagou (Jun 7, 2009)

^ I played it  and I'm a girl who was part of the feminist club in high school 

And once again, the game is more of a, "Have sex, eventually they will like/beg for it" than literal rape.

And there is plot!   A very lame plot, but one all the same.


----------



## Destroyer of Kittens (Jun 7, 2009)

Rape play........  I personally wont be satisfied until I see a game called " Tentacle Play"........  You can guess what the objective of the game will be


----------



## FrostXian (Jun 7, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's rape, pedophilia, and forced abortions.



All in a days work!


----------



## Daron (Jun 7, 2009)

I tried it out yesterday. It's mostly a "you control the sex-game." There isn't any actual visual violence besides what you read the guy supposedly does to the victim before the actual "sex" begins. In any case, it's a worthless game. The world won't be missing anything when it's completely removed from the market.


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 7, 2009)

like ban kanzen nami?


----------



## Vanity (Jun 7, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> No, never....fiction gives people with violent tendencies a direction in which to vent their idiotic rage but it doesn't _cause_ the violence.
> 
> Study after study has shown absolutely zero credible evidence linking video games to violence of any type, sexual or non sexual.



Yeah that's what I think too.

I'm a female and I wouldn't like that game but sometimes I feel like it gives people a way to get these urges out without actually doing it for real.

I'm kind of surprised that Japan actually banned it. I don't usually hear about Japan banning stuff like this.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 7, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah that's what I think too.
> 
> I'm a female and I wouldn't like that game but sometimes I feel like it gives people a way to get these urges out without actually doing it for real.
> 
> I'm kind of surprised that Japan actually banned it. I don't usually hear about Japan banning stuff like this.



They didn't ban it, the "ban" carries no legal weight.

All it does is discourage retailers from carrying it, like an AO rating would.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Also the point of the game is to do missions, there's a story and everything.



This game has a story too.  Are you saying that if there was an overarching story like "Become a CEO" and raping teenagers was just a background of it, that takes up 90% of the game, then it would be ok?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> This game has a story too.  Are you saying that if there was an overarching story like "Become a CEO" and raping teenagers was just a background of it, that takes up 90% of the game, then it would be ok?



I'm saying if the story wasn't "rape as many girls as possible" or "rape anyone" it would be okay. 

The GTA stories at least have some good values in them, loyalty (of a sorts), sometimes romance, brotherhood, friendship, not forgetting one's roots.


----------



## abcd (Jun 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm saying if the story wasn't "rape as many girls as possible" or "rape anyone" it would be okay.
> 
> The GTA stories at least have some good values in them, loyalty (of a sorts), sometimes romance, brotherhood, friendship, not forgetting one's roots.



Whoa .. I dint know all that... I was playing GTA for so many years and I used to kill those girls asking for Taxi   ... I tot It was more fun when u kill and the policce start chasing u... Go to the paint shop and escape to go run over the police guy 

What is ur opinion on this sort of game Systembolaget


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Actually you can go through without killing innocent people, and we've nearly done it before just trying to see if we could. Sure you might hit a few in cars if your running, but there's a different between that and actually hunting them down.



In other words, you're forced to commit crimes. It's a game about the life of a criminal. You kill, you steal, you do all sorts of things most people wouldn't even dream of doing in real life. 



> Also the point of the game is to do missions, there's a story and everything.



Those missions involve killing, stealing and all kinds of criminal acts.



> The point of the game isn't the rape whores. (even then you pay the whores so you're not raping them)
> 
> A game ABOUT rape, is just that, a game about rape.



Yeah, instead, you're an illegal immigrant who makes a living as a hired gun. That's so much better than being a rapist, right?

You find rape more disturbing, but that doesn't change the fact that they're both games where committing criminal acts is the main focus.

Just because GTA has a story to it doesn't make the crimes your character commits anymore acceptable in real life.



> Even if its a fantasy, it doesn't make it any less disturbing. While I might shoot a rocket at someone in GTA, I have no desire to do it. People who get turned on by games like Rapelay obviously have some desire, whether they act on it or not.



I think someone firing a rocket at an unsuspecting crowd is worse than someone raping one woman who ends up enjoying it.

And did it ever cross your mind that people who play Rapelay (like you and your rocketlauncher fun in GTA) have no desire to do it IRL?


----------



## Blanche (Jun 9, 2009)

this game is purely wrong
and disgusting!

you have to be a sicko to play it ;


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 9, 2009)

ITT: Japan's entertainment industry collapses.


----------



## Krix (Jun 9, 2009)

That's so disgusting. :/


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 9, 2009)

Blanche said:


> this game is purely wrong
> and disgusting!
> 
> you have to be a sicko to play it ;



Noooo. You have to be a sicko to do that outside of the game. In game its fine because you aren't hurting anything.


----------



## abcd (Jun 9, 2009)

Blanche said:


> this game is purely wrong
> and disgusting!
> 
> you have to be a sicko to play it ;



U shouldn't be playing any video games then


----------



## Draffut (Jun 9, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Even if its a fantasy, it doesn't make it any less disturbing. While I might shoot a rocket at someone in GTA, I have no desire to do it. People who get turned on by games like Rapelay obviously have some desire, whether they act on it or not.



But do you have *fun* shooting the rocket into the crowd of people in GTA3, or stealing cars, ect?  (if not, why are you playing the game)  People who enjoy Rapelay may have fun playing the game, that doesn't mean they have ANY desire to do so in real life.  Just like soemone who enjoys GTA3 doesn't necessarily have ANY desire to do those things outside of the game.  What about Manhunt, where the primary purpose of the game is to kill people are gruesome as possible?  Do people who play this game have some innate desire to run out and become serial killers?  Do you haev any proof of it?


----------



## abcd (Jun 9, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> But do you have *fun* shooting the rocket into the crowd of people in GTA3, or stealing cars, ect?  (if not, why are you playing the game)  People who enjoy Rapelay may have fun playing the game, that doesn't mean they have ANY desire to do so in real life.  Just like soemone who enjoys GTA3 doesn't necessarily have ANY desire to do those things outside of the game.  What about Manhunt, where the primary purpose of the game is to kill people are gruesome as possible?  Do people who play this game have some innate desire to run out and become serial killers?  Do you haev any proof of it?



Stop making me feel like a pscycopath for enjoyin GTA and Carmageddon by killing loads of innocent ppl ..... I know u r trying to put some sense into ppl but still


----------



## Nicooo (Jun 10, 2009)

Oi.
That game's disgusting.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 10, 2009)

Ficiton or not,its fucking disturbing and in poor taste.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Actually you can go through without killing innocent people, and we've nearly done it before just trying to see if we could.



You're lying. Because all the hit jobs you gt in GTA series are all one sided. Before you go and kill the person that has a hit on them do you reason with them first? Or do you follow your job? Because if you follow your job you are killing an innocent person until proven guilty.


----------



## twilight (Jun 10, 2009)

lol this game looks mad stupid and cheap

whoever made this game needs to get a life


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 10, 2009)

twilight said:


> lol this game looks mad stupid and cheap
> 
> whoever made this game needs to get a life



So him/her making money off games means they need to get a life? You hear that video game makers? Since you make video games regardless of what they contain, you need to get a life. And software developers don't think I'm not looking at you either.


----------



## twilight (Jun 10, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> So him/her making money off games means they need to get a life? You hear that video game makers? Since you make video games regardless of what they contain, you need to get a life. And software developers don't think I'm not looking at you either.



Yes they actually do. Who invents a piece of trash of a game like this. Someone who needs to get a life obviously. I mean if your going to make a game make it good.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 10, 2009)

I say what seperates this game from viloent video games like gta is that at least the killings aren't explict.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 10, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I say what seperates this game from viloent video games like gta is that at least the killings aren't explict.



Watching people fall to their deaths. Slitting throats. Death by chainsaw to the face. And so on...


----------



## Stalin (Jun 10, 2009)

What I meant is all you see is blood. No internal organs, entrails,etc.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 11, 2009)

twilight said:


> Yes they actually do. Who invents a piece of trash of a game like this. Someone who needs to get a life obviously. *I mean if your going to make a game make it good.*



Did it ever occur to you might simply not be part of their target audience?

Ask 10 random people what makes a _good_ game and you'll soon come to realise that what _good_ is highly subjective.

So even though you think this game is trash (which I agree with), there are likely thousands of people who think it's awesome and would be willing to buy it.


----------



## Rika (Jun 11, 2009)

Nihonjin said:
			
		

> There are likely thousands of *creepy pervs *who think it's awesome and would be willing to buy it.



Fix'd


----------



## reji12 (Jun 11, 2009)

hey i have fun wit it and when i get mad enough i grab my cheat sheet punch in some buttons and start masecreing ppl on sen andreas
really fun example chear r1 r2 l1 r2left down right up left down right up 9weapon cheat)
square down l2 up l1 0 up x left(cars fly)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> You're lying. Because all the hit jobs you gt in GTA series are all one sided. Before you go and kill the person that has a hit on them do you reason with them first? Or do you follow your job? Because if you follow your job you are killing an innocent person until proven guilty.



What are you talking about, most of the killings are within some kind of reason "this guy's going to squeal" or "this guy turned his back on us". Its never "go kill some random person for no reason" that's what having a story is all about. 

Even if you're killing someone in GTA who you don't know what they did, rape is a whole other ball game. Killing can be just, rape never is.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 11, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What are you talking about, most of the killings are within some kind of reason *"this guy's going to squeal" or "this guy turned his back on us*". Its never "go kill some random person for no reason" that's what having a story is all about.



Yes, that's going to hold in court. 

Also, in GTAIV you do have plain assassination missions where the person you're supposed to kill has done nothing wrong. But you do it simply because the person who asked you to do it can help you further your own agenda.



> Even if you're killing someone in GTA who you don't know what they did, rape is a whole other ball game. *Killing can be just*, rape never is.



In self defense, yes. But we all know that's not the case 99% of the time in GTA.

You're basically arguing that playing a mass-murderer is ok because the game follows a storyline and he has "reasons" for his actions. But playing a game where you're a serial-rapist should be banned because...well...he's a rapist. Even though the females don't mind the surprise sex half as much as you do.

Your double standards amaze me.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 11, 2009)

Exactly my point Nihonjin


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> Yes, that's going to hold in court.
> 
> Also, in GTAIV you do have plain assassination missions where the person you're supposed to kill has done nothing wrong. But you do it simply because the person who asked you to do it can help you further your own agenda.
> 
> ...



How is it a double standard? Its not even the same crime and I have said it before but I think that in some cases Rape is worse than killing and that it deserves the death penalty. 

In a world where stores already won't sell certain CDs and some movies are banned on racial things alone, I am not at all against banning a rape simulator. 

I didn't play GTA 4, cause it honestly kind of sucked, but in the previous games you really didn't have to do much killing of innocent people, even then its not like its realistic at all or like it shows any kind of thing about the person's inner being. 

Rape however would make the average person cringe, the fact that someone wants to play a game made up solely of rape, is pretty disturbing and disgusting. 

They should send a psychologist to your house for buying it, or at least someone to give you a hug. That's just my opinion, if you want them to ban GTA too that's for you to decide.


----------



## twilight (Jun 11, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> Did it ever occur to you might simply not be part of their target audience?
> 
> Ask 10 random people what makes a _good_ game and you'll soon come to realise that what _good_ is highly subjective.
> 
> So even though you think this game is trash (which I agree with), there are likely thousands of people who think it's awesome and would be willing to buy it.



The only people who I can even imagine buying this is horny ass people. lol


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 11, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> How is it a double standard? Its not even the same crime and I have said it before but I think that in some cases Rape is worse than killing and that it deserves the death penalty.



Because murderer isn't punishable by death, right?



> In a world where stores already won't sell certain CDs and some movies are banned on racial things alone, I am not at all against banning a rape simulator.



So you want to ban Rapelay, but approve of GTA? Even though GTA is a much more realistic depiction of <insert GTA crimes> than Rapelay is of actual rape?



> I didn't play GTA 4, cause it honestly kind of sucked, *but in the previous games you really didn't have to do much killing of innocent people*



Doesn't matter, you do _have_ to kill innocents at some point. And even if you didn't, assassinating criminals is still murder. (Not to mention those GTA NPCs _care_ a lot more about being killed than the Rapelay females seem to care about being 'raped')



> even then its not like its realistic at all or like it shows any kind of thing about the person's inner being.



GTA IV is a hell of a lot more realistic than Rapelay.



> Rape however would make the average person cringe



And brutal murder wouldn't?



> the fact that someone wants to play a game made up solely of rape, is pretty disturbing and disgusting.



Not anymore disturbing or disgusting than people who play a game made up of _multiple_ crimes deserving capital punishment several times over.



> They should send a psychologist to your house for buying it, or at least someone to give you a hug.



Err...yeah.



> That's just my opinion, if you want them to ban GTA too that's for you to decide.



I don't think either deserves a ban. But you knew that. =]



twilight said:


> The only people who I can even imagine buying this is horny ass people. lol



That still doesn't mean they're turned on by or capable of rape in real life.

Much like how I enjoy GTA and violent movies, but would probably vomit and go into a state of shock if I witnessed an actual killing.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 11, 2009)

For the people who insist on comparing these shovelware games to *MAINSTREAM** violent video games, a more apt comparison would be those shitty flash games about office shootings or a game like JFK: Reloaded which serve the same purpose.

Comparing a rape simulator made in some loser's basement, which doesn't even garner enjoyment from the actual gameplay which is practically nonexistent, to a professionally made one requiring 50+ programmers and a multi-million dollar budget is specious. Is GTA often immature and does it often rely on shock value? Yes. Is it in the same league as RapeLay or Postal? No.

Hell, even calling RapeLay a game rather than a masturbatory aid w/ identity issues is being unduly generous and regardless this "ban" is no more egregious than the AO rating being a kiss of death for games in the U.S.

*Obnoxiously emphasized because it's the key word many are neglecting


----------



## twilight (Jun 12, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> Because murderer isn't punishable by death, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I never said this game would make people go rape other people.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 12, 2009)

twilight said:


> I never said this game would make people go rape other people.



I figured you were one of those people who think people who play this game are disgusting, disturbing and potential rapists. I'm sorry if I was wrong. =]


----------



## Asmodeus (Jun 13, 2009)

I'll be honest.

Someone who enjoys, even in fantasy, the thought of rape, torture, stalking and forced abortions...if we do offend your rights by forcing censorship of said material, I could care less.

A human that lives like that is a self-destructive predator, and his rights are of little to no concern to me.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 13, 2009)

Asmodeus said:


> I'll be honest.
> 
> Someone who enjoys, even in fantasy, the thought of rape, torture, stalking and forced abortions...if we do offend your rights by forcing censorship of said material, I could care less.



It's couldn't care less...couldn't. God damn people, stop saying that wrong. "could" care less doesn't even make sense if you say it out loud slowly and think about it. It means you care some, and you could actually care less than you do, but you obviously DON'T care...so it's couldn't care less.



> A human that lives like that is a self-destructive predator, and his rights are of little to no concern to me.



Lives like what? It's a game... and it apparently teaches a moral lesson, that rape is wrong and that rapists get their comeuppance. It's just like how the main characters of the GTA games usually come to a bad end. The game is not promoting or glorifying rape, but using it as a storytelling device.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 13, 2009)

Either way Rapelay isn't my cup of tea, but at the sametime you shouldn't be quick to judge other people. Just be glad there's a possibility there will always be a game out there that can fulfill your fantasy.And stimulate excitement. Because thats the whole purpose of games like this. 

If someone does rape someone after playing this game. The fault is not the game. Its usually some dark past in that persons life that caused them to do it. Blaming video games is nothing more than a cop out. Its easy to use a game as a scapegoat to try and get out of what you did.

Man if I could make a sex game, it would definitely be an awesome game. Coming home from work lets see what female can become the best bobble head.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 13, 2009)

I wonder what women think about this.  Being male gendered, and statistically unlikely to be raped anytime, soon by -- a stranger.  I can somewhat safely say -rape- is not an issue which affects me on a personal level.  

If I was a woman, however, I can imagine being somewhat upset those men were making games centering around the act of male on female rape.  I can also imagine not wanting to voice my disapproval of this because I would not want to be labeled as being a 'feminist supremist' nor a 'lesbian'.  I would be wary of 'rocking the boat' with men and want to maintain 'good relations'.

But, in terms of inner turmoil, anxiety and emotional duress I think the fact that this type of game exists would seriously depress me.  It would probably be comparable to a group of women developers created a video game called 'gold digger' where the object of the game is to woe the richest man you can find and take his money.  Or, maybe, a game where you start off as a woman and your goal is to get the best looking, coolest, guy you can find and convince him to impregnate you, so that he's stuck with you for the rest of his life.  Then, if he leaves you, you have to go and file child support, etc.

So, as a 'man' I think the rape issue wouldn't affect me on a personal level as it does not directly impugn upon my own self interests.  I think we need games that DO directly affect men as not to have a double standard, and possibly to give us all a second look at this issue, and how it looks when it does affect us personally.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 13, 2009)

> The industry move came after a Japanese computer game maker *attracted furious protests from US rights campaigners* against the game "RapeLay," which lets players simulate stalking and raping young girls.



Ok I see the problem now.


----------



## Asmodeus (Jun 13, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> It's couldn't care less...couldn't. God damn people, stop saying that wrong. "could" care less doesn't even make sense if you say it out loud slowly and think about it. It means you care some, and you could actually care less than you do, but you obviously DON'T care...so it's couldn't care less.



My apologies for the grammatical error. That normally bother me, it won't happen again. 





			
				Pilaf said:
			
		

> Lives like what? It's a game... and it apparently teaches a moral lesson, that rape is wrong and that rapists get their comeuppance. It's just like how the main characters of the GTA games usually come to a bad end. The game is not promoting or glorifying rape, but using it as a storytelling device.



My pardon, it doesn't condone rape. It condones being sexually excited by rape. My bad, huge difference. The thought of raping and abusing someone should get you off, my mistake. Don't really see how I got that one confused.


----------



## Razgriez (Jun 13, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> I figured you were one of those people who think people who play this game are disgusting, disturbing and potential rapists. I'm sorry if I was wrong. =]



Dont you kinda have to fit those kind of descriptions in order to enjoy something like this game?

Something about enjoying raping and completely and utterly dominating women to the point where you impregnate them and then force them into having abortions and masterbating to it kind of is not something your average person would be into.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 13, 2009)

Razgriez said:


> Dont you kinda have to fit those kind of descriptions in order to enjoy something like this game?



Thats stupid. Do you have to fit the description to be a mass murder to play GTA? Do you have to fit the description of a track runner to play Sonic the Hedgehog?



Razgriez said:


> Something about enjoying raping and completely and utterly dominating women to the point where you impregnate them and then force them into having abortions and masturbating to it kind of is not something your average person would be into.



Don't judge people.


----------



## Razgriez (Jun 13, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Thats stupid. Do you have to fit the description to be a mass murder to play GTA? Do you have to fit the description of a track runner to play Sonic the Hedgehog?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't judge people.



I would kill us all if I had the means to do so.

Does that answer your question?

Oh and GTA does get my fix on for killing trash on the street. I just dont wanna end up in jail for 500 years because I ran over 15 people with my car. I also dont wanna damage my car.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 13, 2009)

Razgriez said:


> Dont you kinda have to fit those kind of descriptions in order to enjoy something like this game?



I have never played this game or any similar one for that matter, nor do I ever intend to. It's not my cup of tea. But even though this game personally does not appeal to me at all, I don't think it should be banned just because of that.



> Something about enjoying raping and completely and utterly dominating women to the point where you impregnate them and then force them into having abortions and masterbating to it kind of is not something your average person would be into.



Whether or not your average person approves or not should not matter because _*it's not real.*_

It does not incite people to rape, and it does not teach how to successfully perform and get away with rape in real life.

Other than the fact that some people think it's in bad taste, there is nothing wrong with the game. It's harmless.



Razgriez said:


> I would kill us all if I had the means to do so.
> 
> Oh and GTA does get my fix on for killing trash on the street. I just dont wanna end up in jail for 500 years because I ran over 15 people with my car. I also dont wanna damage my car.



Then you're one of those rare exceptions and you should seek help.


----------



## Razgriez (Jun 13, 2009)

> I have never played this game or any similar one for that matter, nor do I ever intend to. It's not my cup of tea. But even though this game personally does not appeal to me at all, I don't think it should be banned just because of that.


I never said it should be banned. Just saying it will most likely attract those who are interested in that sort of thing. The game technically doesnt harm anyone for real and it will keep the crazy pervs glued to the computer screen instead of potential victims.



> It does not incite people to rape, and it does not teach how to successfully perform and get away with rape in real life.


Well we dont know that unless we play the game.

What it can do is urge those interested into committing one of these acts in real life. This is always an possibility with anything really. 



> Then you're one of those rare exceptions and you should seek help.


Nah Im good. I couldnt possibility succeed at this with how lazy I am.


----------



## twilight (Jun 13, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> I figured you were one of those people who think people who play this game are disgusting, disturbing and potential rapists. I'm sorry if I was wrong. =]



k

I don't like this game it's fucking retarded but that doesn't mean that I think people who play this game are potential rapists.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 13, 2009)

red give me a ddl link of this game too

oh boi oh boi oh boi sexual torture software I gotta have that


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2009)

twilight said:


> k
> 
> I don't like this game it's fucking retarded but that doesn't mean that I think people who play this game are potential rapists.



I would ask why not? 

I mean its been shown that almost anyone can kill given the right circumstances. People sometimes admit to wanting to kill someone or an enemy. Not that they are going to do it, but just that they felt it. 

So why is it so hard to imagine that someone who would be entertained or turned on by rape might potentially do it.


----------



## twilight (Jun 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I would ask why not?
> 
> I mean its been shown that almost anyone can kill given the right circumstances. People sometimes admit to wanting to kill someone or an enemy. Not that they are going to do it, but just that they felt it.
> 
> So why is it so hard to imagine that someone who would be entertained or turned on by rape might potentially do it.



Well because it sounds kinda dumb. I mean if that was the case people would blowing the people they hate heads off because of games like gta3 and so forth.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 13, 2009)

Razgriez said:


> I never said it should be banned. Just saying it will most likely attract those who are interested in that sort of thing. The game technically doesnt harm anyone for real and it will keep the crazy pervs glued to the computer screen instead of potential victims.



I disagree. Seeing as games like GTA, Hitman and Carmageddon don't only attract aspiring hitman and psychotic serial killers.



> Well we dont know that unless we play the game.



From what I've heard, the main character gropes people on busy trains in broad daylight. And the rape victims end up enjoying the sex. Doesn't too realistic or educational too me.



> What it can do is urge those interested into committing one of these acts in real life. *This is always an possibility with anything really.*



So it's not really an argument against this game.



> Nah Im good. I couldnt possibility succeed at this with how lazy I am.



Lucky us.



twilight said:


> Well because it sounds kinda dumb. I mean if that was the case people would blowing the people they hate heads off because of games like gta3 and so forth.



Thank you.


----------



## Bryan Paulsen (Jun 13, 2009)

Asmodeus said:


> My pardon, it doesn't condone rape. It condones being sexually excited by rape. My bad, huge difference. The thought of raping and abusing someone should get you off, my mistake. Don't really see how I got that one confused.



Oh shit, how dare someone get excited from a primal urge (to forcefully dominate another against their will)!

You do realize that it used to be a common practice in early human civilization to ass-rape defeated warriors, right? They had to get it up somehow, and nothing gets it up like the ultimate form of humiliation! Let's not even talk about what was done to the women.

The idea that rape is wrong is something we've made up in fairly recent times with moralistic conceptualizations. No amount of social conditioning erases tens of thousands of years of evolutionary conditioning. Rape was very, very common for a very, very long time.

LOL @ people thinking they can claim some kind of moral superiority just because someone gets their rocks off to something socially unacceptable.

I'll start worrying about it when the people that like this kind of game start going out and raping real life women via *causation*.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2009)

Master Jiraiya said:


> Oh shit, how dare someone get excited from a primal urge (to forcefully dominate another against their will)!
> 
> You do realize that it used to be a common practice in early human civilization to ass-rape defeated warriors, right? They had to get it up somehow, and nothing gets it up like the ultimate form of humiliation! Let's not even talk about what was done to the women.
> 
> ...



Rape is not "socially unacceptable" its wrong. End of story. There has to be a clear definition of right and wrong and taking domination over someone sexually against their will is wrong.


----------



## Bryan Paulsen (Jun 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Rape is not "socially unacceptable" its wrong. End of story. There has to be a clear definition of right and wrong and taking domination over someone sexually against their will is wrong.



_Wrong_ is decided by what is considered socially unacceptable. 

There's societies that allow for rape in certain conditions. It sure as hell isn't wrong to them, now is it?

Save me the moral absolutism, it's a bunch of garbage. 

The ignorance of human anthropology is also unbecoming. End of story.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2009)

Master Jiraiya said:


> _Wrong_ is decided by what is considered socially unacceptable.
> 
> There's societies that allow for rape in certain conditions. It sure as hell isn't wrong to them, now is it?
> 
> ...



 Rape is wrong, end of story. Some morals have to be absolute. Any culture that allows rape for any reason is wrong, I don't give a care what you or anyone else says.


----------



## Bryan Paulsen (Jun 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Rape is wrong, end of story. Some morals have to be absolute. Any culture that allows rape for any reason is wrong, I don't give a care what you or anyone else says.



Rape is wrong to *you.*

You're not a source of objective morality, you're making this shit up as you go along just like the rest of us on this floating rock. I'm sure you have some _great_ rationalizations that are supposed to be authoritative, until you realize they can be dismissed off-hand because they only have truth value to *you.*

No moral _has to be absolute_, as witnessed by the fact that humans get along just fine with every single moral ever conceived being entirely relative.

It sounds like you need to do a little bit of study on human anthropology. Maybe you're afraid of being disappointed by our species history, and that's why you'd prefer to cling to infantile notions like absolute morality.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2009)

Master Jiraiya said:


> Rape is wrong to *you.*
> 
> You're not a source of objective morality, you're making this shit up as you go along just like the rest of us on this floating rock. I'm sure you have some _great_ rationalizations that are supposed to be authoritative, until you realize they can be dismissed off-hand because they only have truth value to *you.*
> 
> ...



Took three semesters of Antropology, two social and one the more biological type. 

I still don't care what you say, its wrong. Some morals are absolute and no matter what you think is made up or not any authority worth their weight in piss would agree rape is wrong. 

You can sprout all of the BS about classes and what you know if you want, but until you know people who have been raped and see what it did to them, don't tell me how its okay some places. 

I don't care where you are or who the person is or what they did, rape is always wrong and there's no justification for it.


----------



## twilight (Jun 13, 2009)

Master Jiraiya said:


> Oh shit, how dare someone get excited from a primal urge (to forcefully dominate another against their will)!
> 
> You do realize that it used to be a common practice in early human civilization to ass-rape defeated warriors, right? They had to get it up somehow, and nothing gets it up like the ultimate form of humiliation! Let's not even talk about what was done to the women.
> 
> ...





Nihonjin said:


> I disagree. Seeing as games like GTA, Hitman and Carmageddon don't only attract aspiring hitman and psychotic serial killers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah your welcome I guess

Anyways how is rape not wrong. If you are forcing someone against their will to have intercourse with you it's wrong.I Don't know what the hell was going through some of you peoples heads when you said that.


----------



## Bryan Paulsen (Jun 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Took three semesters of Antropology, two social and one the more biological type.



Then you already damn well morals aren't absolute.



> I still don't care what you say, its wrong. Some morals are absolute and no matter what you think is made up or not any authority worth their weight in piss would agree rape is wrong.
> 
> You can sprout all of the BS about classes and what you know if you want, but until you know people who have been raped and see what it did to them, don't tell me how its okay some places.
> 
> I don't care where you are or who the person is or what they did, rape is always wrong and there's no justification for it.



My mother was raped by her uncle when she was young, and my little sister was raped by one of my step-dads. I'm confident I've seen the effects up close enough.

And. That. Has. Nothing. To. Do. With. Anything.

Sure, I don't like rape, and it's wrong so far as the society I live in doesn't condone it. 

And it ends there. 

_Justifications_ only have subjective truth value. There's no justification for any action (right, or wrong), that has objective/authoritative value that any individual finds compulsory to accept.

Other cultures that allow rape in certain conditions have it perfectly within their right to do so. Anyone that pretends to laud any sort of moral superiority by being arrogant enough to know what is objectively right/wrong is full of shit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2009)

Master Jiraiya said:


> Then you already damn well morals aren't absolute.



Sorry I don't believe everything I read in a book. And some class isn't going to simply make me change my morals.


----------



## Bryan Paulsen (Jun 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sorry I don't believe everything I read in a book. And some class isn't going to simply make me change my morals.



I couldn't care less about changing your, or anyone else's morality. That's a waste of time.

The issue is people that cling to some form of moral absolutism, and assert that others that do not adhere to it are _wrong_.

That's how the religious fundamentalists behave, and they're already a big enough problem.

Since apparently I got under your skin, let's address the comment you left me:



> you should just quit because you're not getting anywhere with it, anyone who agrees with you can pretty much take the same thing from this, no one in their right mind is going to call rape justifiable. If they do then they're not of sound mind



My argument accomplished what it needed to.

Anything is justifiable, whether someone buys into the justification, or not, is another matter.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 13, 2009)

Master Jiraiya said:


> I could care less about changing your, or anyone else's morality. That's a waste of time.
> 
> The issue is people that cling to some form of moral absolutism, and assert that others that do not adhere to it are _wrong_.
> 
> ...



Makes sense to me.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jun 15, 2009)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I wonder what women think about this.  Being male gendered, and statistically unlikely to be raped anytime, soon by -- a stranger.  I can somewhat safely say -rape- is not an issue which affects me on a personal level.
> 
> If I was a woman, however, I can imagine being somewhat upset those men were making games centering around the act of male on female rape.  I can also imagine not wanting to voice my disapproval of this because I would not want to be labeled as being a 'feminist supremist' nor a 'lesbian'.  I would be wary of 'rocking the boat' with men and want to maintain 'good relations'.
> 
> ...



I'm female and I don't give a shit. 

 In fact, I play lots of games with rape in them. Usually sex-training games though or custom girl simulators. Not stuff like stalking or train rape. I like to mess around with stuff, and it's fun to vent my anger at fictional girls by kicking soccer balls in their faces: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKVwUvdSnU4&fmt=[/YOUTUBE]

Oh, and there are plenty of games where men are raped. Especially the yaoi ones but also bishoujo games. Played MOON. last month, and it had a guy being raped by a girl. In reverse, it's funny though. Girls getting raped is never funny. (unless they deserve it) 

Also, many otome (games aimed at females) have the main girl getting raped. Hell, even shoujo manga aimed at younger girls has females getting raped. The only reason it's justified there is because the girl ends up falling in love with the rapist.


----------



## Sunabozu (Jun 15, 2009)

Karin Maaka you sure know alot about these games ... how did you find out about it? i want to kick a soccer ball at someone's face too


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jun 15, 2009)

サソリ said:


> Karin Maaka you sure know alot about these games ... how did you find out about it? i want to kick a soccer ball at someone's face too



 Look at the post above, it gives you all the info you need. 

 Surf around Hongfire's hentai forum section for some recommendations. 

 Other good 3D games are 3D Custom Girl, Artificial Girl, and again, Time Leap (which actually has a plot).


----------



## Sen (Jun 15, 2009)

Well I would have to basically agree with the review, I mean a game where you rape women and they learn to enjoy it is pretty terrible since stuff like that can distort real life perceptions, obviously not with everyone but it can make people feel like it's more acceptable or that women are "asking for it."


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 15, 2009)

> I mean a game where you rape women and they learn to enjoy it is pretty terrible since stuff like that can distort real life perceptions



You don't watch any hentai, do you?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 15, 2009)

Nodonn said:


> You don't watch any hentai, do you?



I watched a few. But they seem to have a reoccurring theme with tentacles. What the hell is up with that?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 15, 2009)

Sen said:


> Well I would have to basically agree with the review, I mean a game where you rape women and they learn to enjoy it is pretty terrible since stuff like that can distort real life perceptions, obviously not with everyone but it can make people feel like it's more acceptable or that women are "asking for it."



I would argue that the people who seek out games such as this one already held those views to begin with.


----------



## Amaretti (Jun 15, 2009)

> Master Jiraiya said:
> 
> 
> > Other cultures that allow rape in certain conditions have it perfectly within their right to do so. Anyone that pretends to laud any sort of moral superiority by being arrogant enough to know what is objectively right/wrong is full of shit.



Except Japan is not one of these legendary cultures. How is the speculation that possibly in some backward little tribe somewhere at some point rape is/was an accepted practice relevant here, in the context of a modern, civilised society that has to toe the line between entertainment and trivialising a serious, traumatic assault that authorities already fail to take seriously because of the same attitudes that contributed to this games creation and its success?




			
				1mmortal 1tachi said:
			
		

> But, in terms of inner turmoil, anxiety and emotional duress I think the fact that this type of game exists would seriously depress me. It would probably be comparable to a group of women developers created a video game called 'gold digger' where the object of the game is to woe the richest man you can find and take his money. Or, maybe, a game where you start off as a woman and your goal is to get the best looking, coolest, guy you can find and convince him to impregnate you, so that he's stuck with you for the rest of his life. Then, if he leaves you, you have to go and file child support, etc.



....

No. Just no. Having men fantasise about chasing you down and raping the ever loving shit out of you is not the same as women fantasising about marrying you and having your babies.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jun 15, 2009)

> Or, maybe, a game where you start off as a woman and your goal is to get the best looking, coolest, guy you can find and convince him to impregnate you, so that he's stuck with you for the rest of his life.



 You just described every otome game ever. 

 And it's not like girls games give off nicer themes than games aimed at guys. 
 I finished Love Revo a month ago and you start off as an obese girl and in order to win a guy you have to lose weight. What kind of message do you think that sends? Sure, being skinnier is healthier than being obese, but it's like it's showing that guys will only like you if you are really skinny.


----------



## nokolovesyou (Jun 15, 2009)

-no comment-


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 16, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I watched a few. But they seem to have a reoccurring theme with tentacles. What the hell is up with that?



It's pretty much a substitute for male genitalia when artists were not allowed to draw them.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 16, 2009)

Nodonn said:


> It's pretty much a substitute for male genitalia when artists were not allowed to draw them.



 I never knew that lol.


----------



## Pilot (Jul 7, 2009)

Master Jiraiya said:


> The ignorance of human anthropology is also unbecoming.



as is getting on a pretentious high horse when you defend rape

rape is a heinous act performed by sadists

it has no outcome but to cause permanent damage to the victim and get the sick perpetrator who can't control his or her violent instincts off

I have no idea where the fuck it would be acceptable, but it's not where this forum is hosted, it's not where I live, as far as I know it's not where you live, and it sure as hell isn't sanctioned in Japan


saying that just because something isn't accepted as a moral truth everywhere then nobody can pass judgement on it is like saying we shouldn't bitch about genocide because it's cool with some folks

I live my life by my morality and can apply it wherever the hell I want and pass judgement however I want, especially on something so widely accepted as a bad thing

your ranting about anthropology isn't going to stop me

and it won't stop 99% of the world's courts from considering rape a crime and convicting someone it, lol


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 7, 2009)

I can see the controversy, but still the game is in bad taste. Why not come up with a game called "Unit 731" where you have to develop chemical and biological weapons by experimenting on POW's? Oh, wait, the Japanese never had such a unit nor committed so called acts.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Pilot said:


> as is getting on a pretentious high horse when you defend rape
> 
> rape is a heinous act performed by sadists
> 
> ...



I don't know who decided that relativism was the way to live their lives, but its bullshit. All cultures aren't created equally and that's just the sad fact. This whole "everyone has the same pull" bullshit is just that. Sorry but I refuse to be grouped with anyone who thinks rape is acceptable culturally. If they are upset by me saying I am better than them than...well fuck them. 

Who cares if they accept rape?


----------



## Maximo (Jul 7, 2009)

I guess this game was created to prevent rapes - by making people play the game which could satisfiy theyre need. Anyway, I think it will do the exact opposite.

Still, hentai games can be fun , unleast those with some morals


----------



## Raiden (Jul 7, 2009)

I think people can nod there heads to this a lot more than the US Senate's attack on all video games in general. It's a nice but definitely not an effective move against desensitizing rape etc. Only problem is that anything too effective would probably be a tad it extreme.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 7, 2009)

I think its nothing more than a game that does not inflict physical or mental damage to a person. If it was such a big deal I doubt the female actors would of participated in providing the voices. No one forced them. Just a game. If this is the case they should ban all games that allow murder, bullying, and anything else noneducational.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 7, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> If it was such a big deal I doubt the female actors would of participated in providing the voices..



HahhahahAHAhAhahahahaa

That's some naive reasoning. People will do a lot of things if it means getting paid


----------



## Pilot (Jul 8, 2009)

fenix i wish i could poz your post



Damon Max said:


> I guess this game was created to prevent rapes - by making people play the game which could satisfiy theyre need.



the game was made to make money

if there's a need or want to be filled and filling it can turn a profit, someone will _always_ show up


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2009)

Damon Max said:


> I guess this game was created to prevent rapes - by making people play the game which could satisfiy theyre need. Anyway, I think it will do the exact opposite.
> 
> Still, hentai games can be fun , unleast those with some morals



You can no more say that than I can claim that the game causes rapes.


----------



## Golde (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm against censorship in most forms. This seems to fit in the "against" category.

It's not like I'm gonna go download it or anything, don't get me wrong. It's weird as all hell. I just think...well...Ok, I'll be blunt. It's _Japan_. Y'know, the country that let people off work early to go have sex? The country that basically invented Tentacle Rape? The country that has _PANTY VENDING MACHINES._ Seriously, if _Japan_ can't have its rape games, what's next? A communist american president? Hurricanes not hitting Florida? Family Guy getting...*cancelled?* Geez.


----------

